# Transport to shows.



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Show season is just around the corner -- how many do you take and how do you get them there?

If it's an overnight, I'll take my horse trailer and leave everyone in that (except my bucks!). Otherwise, it's crates in the back of my truck. Except, I'm old and I'm usually by myself and it's hard to lift those goats into a 4x4 Dodge. I used to put a crate on the ground for Harry -- he'd jump onto the crate, then into the back of the truck!

Anyone have any secret tips on loading, transporting, etc???


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Last year we just worked with crates in the back of the truck, but quickly realized we cant fit very many easily and when we wanted to take more than 4 or 5 to a show it was difficult.....SO this year we purchased an enclosed trailer- its WAY bigger than we needed but a friend needed to sell it and decided with the extra space available inside we can build a milkstand IN the trailer so we dont have to load and unload one. Its a 7X14 or 16 I cant remember which. Im trying to decide if we should put crates inside or set up a few pens inside with cattle panels, Im thinking that would be better, then they can stay in the trailer and we can just open up the doors.

As far as loading in a truck- if you built a ramp would they go up it?
I built a ramp for my milkstand, just a 1X12 rough cut board and then I nailed shingles to it for traction!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

i use my truck with a cap on it. Easier on gas than a horse trailer. lol I can fit all the goats I need to show in there with the exception of bucks. So when I do take bucks I take a small trailer with crates on it.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

When I go to shows {I show ADGA by the way} I usually take 6 milking does, 2 dry yearlings, 4 kids, and if its a buck show, I take 1 or 2 bucks.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

We usually put the girls in the back of the truck with a topper on it (topper has sliding glass windows & screens to get fresh air in when we stop). Depending on the weather, they usually stay in there until it's close to showtime. I have a chain with multiple clips to tie the goats close to the showring. If the weather is hot, most of the shows I go to give you the opportunity to "rent" goat pens so I do that once in a while. Most pens that we "rent" are not nigerian dwarf proof though! It's amazing that even the adults can fit 1/2 way through til their rib cage widens & then they get stuck in there...so we've learned to bring zip ties & a cheap fence like snow fence along to line the inside of the pens.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my show string is usually 3-6. i have crates and/or a pickup rack from sydell. i use my milkstand as a midway step to get the bigger girls into the truck. the kids i just pick up.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> Last year we just worked with crates in the back of the truck, but quickly realized we cant fit very many easily and when we wanted to take more than 4 or 5 to a show it was difficult.....SO this year we purchased an enclosed trailer- its WAY bigger than we needed but a friend needed to sell it and decided with the extra space available inside we can build a milkstand IN the trailer so we dont have to load and unload one. Its a 7X14 or 16 I cant remember which. Im trying to decide if we should put crates inside or set up a few pens inside with cattle panels, Im thinking that would be better, then they can stay in the trailer and we can just open up the doors.
> 
> As far as loading in a truck- if you built a ramp would they go up it?
> I built a ramp for my milkstand, just a 1X12 rough cut board and then I nailed shingles to it for traction!


That's a really good idea,you will need to post pics once it's complete 

I'm not sure what I'm going to do for showing, we have a truck,so we could put a cap on it,but not sure how many would fit,I'd probably be fine for this year because I will just have one milker,a dry yearling,and hopefully 3 doe kids. We do have a small horse trailer but I'm sure it'd be cheaper to haul them in the truck and the sides and back of the trailer are open at the top so I'd be afraid of them jumping out


----------



## Renegade (Mar 2, 2008)

We have Boer goats so we have no choice but to use a trailer. My 10 month old buck is just under 250# and the 7 month old is 200#. Our 6 month old does are all between 100 - 130# and the big does are all over 200#. My sweet husband bought a four horse livestock trailer for me a few months ago so I'm able to move goats when I need to and not have to worry about getting someone to help me. 

Donna


----------

